# Where to start?



## Sol Invictus

I want to start at the very beginning. As a child, my mother taught me the very basics of music and in middle school I played French horn. I'm afraid from that time to now I've forgotten most of it and have difficulty understanding music notation. Is there some online resources to help relearn this?


----------



## Pugg

Sol Invictus said:


> I want to start at the very beginning. As a child, my mother taught me the very basics of music and in middle school I played French horn. I'm afraid from that time to now I've forgotten most of it and have difficulty understanding music notation. Is there some online resources to help relearn this?


You can try use the internet for searching in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Amadeus Tentacles

Musictheory.net is a really good website to use! thats the one I use. Also just buying certain text books and stuff helps out alot. But you have to be pretty dedicated if you want to learn alot about your instrument and notation. Remember to take your time.


----------



## johankillen

Try to understand the notesystem. Then go trough the major chords and try to understand how it works. I think its a very nice begin with  
As he mention above, musictheroy.net should be good!


----------



## Sol Invictus

I've already picked up the third edition of Music Theory for Dummies but I will definitely check out musictheory.net. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

